# Please Read...Bad Dog Treats!



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This was on Yahoo news today and it is so disheartening that it is a continuation of poisoning from 2007.


http://news.yahoo.com/fda-seeks-pet-owner-help-dangerous-jerky-treats-120212167--politics.html

http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm371413.htm


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

The thing that is scariest to me is reading that "most" of the treats implicated were made in China, however, they don't say where else they could have been made.

I stopped buying any and all jerky treats when eyebrows were raised about these jerky things initially. Just last week I bought a bison tender (http://fruitablespetfood.com/images/grilledbison_popup.jpg) product that is made and sourced in the US thinking it's got to be safe, but after reading this article I think I may toss it too just to be on the safe side? Without knowing exactly where this iffy product is coming from (aside from China) then I think owners have no choice but to avoid all products in this category until the FDA can be more specific about it. Am I being overly cautious or is this the mentality of other owners?

Does anyone on here have an easy jerky recipe for pups that they can share? I think I need to start making this for Haeden at home. Not sure why I didn't do it that way in the first place.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Ya.

Step one buy meat

Step two put in dehydrator!!!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for the very short response, GarysApollo! If I had made it before or had a dehydrator I wouldn't be asking the question.

I should have know better than to ask on the forum. I don't know what happened to this place but I'm sad to see that people have become less than friendly lately. What happened to helping each other?

If anyone has any tips on how to make jerky in an oven and/or suggestions on what meats they have found to best from their experience I would appreciate it.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

KB87,

I use a dehydrator to make chicken jerky, I would think an oven would take forever. As it is, the cookbook says to cook the strips of meat in the oven until no longer pink (for safety) and then dehydrate for 6-8 hours. Also, the dehydrator is circulating air unlike your oven unless you have convection. 

Have you thought of maybe buying a dehydrator? Ours is just to make jerky and sweet potato strips for our pup and I can tell you the $50 initial investment was well worth it. Store bought jerky and sweet potato treats are expensive (made in USA is anyway) and I know what goes in the stuff I am making. 

It is simple, buy a lean meat or fish, freeze for about 30 minutes to firm up for slicing, slice in 1/4" or less thickness strips, put seasoning if you choose (I use Italian seasoning, parsley and a touch of garlic powder), oven bake on cookie sheets until no longer pink, throw in the dehydrator for 6-8 hours until desired consistency. 

Maybe try experimenting with your oven and a small batch if you don't want to buy a small dehydrator. I would image low temperature (150 ish) and long time will be key.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

FLgatorgirl- thank you! That is exactly what I needed to know! Having never tried to make jerky before I wasn't aware it took that long in a dehydrator so I would imagine you're right that it would take forever and a day in the oven. Thank you for the tips on your go-to proteins. I think the sweet potato is a must! I'm going to start looking for one tonight. Thank you!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

KB, check out this post. http://moderncaveman.org/projects/beef-jerky/how-to-make-beef-jerky.html

People have been making jerky at home with ovens a lot longer than countertop dehydrators have been on the market. You can always make them overnight so the cooking time isn't as much of an inconvenience. I might have to make a batch too! 

And I think Gary was just trying to be funny.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

KB87---No problem! 

This is the one I have http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-FD-61WH...id=1382573423&sr=8-6&keywords=food+dehydrator

It is made in the US, works great and does not take up huge counter space when in use. I was able to do about 6 pounds of chicken breast jerky in one shot. My mom also gave me a dehydrator specific cookbook which was nice and much more detailed than what comes with the unit. It is all really easy, just a little prep time and a long wait on the final product, but you can pop it in and leave it alone. I do the sweet potatoes overnight because they are like 10-12 hours! Pup is crying and drooling in the morning waiting for them. She knows when the dehydrator comes out that it is for her .


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tk - did post on MM - sick pup - TY 4 follow up - if u have a convection oven just as good as a dehydrator - as I tell PIKE - the JERKY is 4 me - he is along 4 the ride - PRIME RIB is cheaper than store bought jerky - just a fact of life !!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

something else 2 look up - dog CV - in Ca & ohio - most vets are not as actiVe as we are


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I found a local farmer who I can get beef and bison roasts from. Free to roam and fatten naturally without anything I want to avoid added. Sounds win- win to me!

REM, they also were finding cases they believed were similar to circovirus in Michigan a few weeks back. Oddly enough the first cases that came in the dog's owners were dealing with their own stomach issues. I haven't read any updates about the stories in the last few days, but it's weird that it was an underlying theme. Here in Ohio there's been a ton of cases and all vets are on the lookout for new cases. So far I haven't read any links to this jerky but the symptoms do seen to link up.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

KB87 said:


> Thank you for the very short response, GarysApollo! If I had made it before or had a dehydrator I wouldn't be asking the question.
> 
> I should have know better than to ask on the forum. I don't know what happened to this place but I'm sad to see that people have become less than friendly lately. What happened to helping each other?
> 
> If anyone has any tips on how to make jerky in an oven and/or suggestions on what meats they have found to best from their experience I would appreciate it.


 You took that the wrong way. 
I guess its hard to tell how I am saying it if you are reading. I should have added it was just a joke.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I also have a smoker that I like to do fish in outside the house, smells the hoise up if I put fish in the dehydrator.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

GarysApollo said:


> KB87 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the very short response, GarysApollo! If I had made it before or had a dehydrator I wouldn't be asking the question.
> ...


Stepping back I can see where you're coming from. I apologize for the quick reaction. We're all here for our pups and I just was looking for some guidance on how to go about making jerky to better my pup's life and avoid this crap that's out in the market. If you have any input on making jerky it's appreciated- I'm in a whole new world with trying to make it.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kb - great sites on internet 4 making jerky - most just want 2 sell a spice mix - 4 PIKE - he loves just a little of teriaky sauce- in the oven or dyhy - put them on a rack so they cure from both sides & the fat drops out - hopes this helps !


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the fabulous info, all! I have a dehydrator ordered and on its way so I can try the tips you left. I thought these machines were $150 but am happy they're much more affordable and making jerky is a lot easier than I thought. I'm looking forward to making treats for my fiancé and H at the same time! Glad to hear you season your jerky and it doesn't make your pups sick- that was my biggest concern.

Thanks for the fish tip, Gary. I'll avoid it in the house for sure!


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I got a new dehydrator last week and am having a lot of fun with it. So far I've done a few batches of sweet potatoes and some of our favorite fruits. The dogs love it and it is very easy.

Owning a decent mandolin is also very helpful. Here is a link to our dehydrator. http://www.amazon.com/Excalibur-350...6&sr=8-2&keywords=excalibur+dehydrator+5+tray


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kb - let me not lead U astray - I season 4 me then the V - 4 the pup - keep it simple - as 2 the fi - he is getting lucky - LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like the FDA is stepping up the rules on animal food sold in the US.

FDA issues proposed rule to improve food safety for animals.
http://news.yahoo.com/fda-issues-proposed-rule-improve-food-safety-animals-125047130.html


----------

